# Advents-Biken um Bamberg



## Frankenbiker (30. November 2006)

Hey,

am Wochenende vom 9./10. Dez. (der Samstag wird präferiert) wollen wir eine vorweihnachtliche Ausfahrt machen. Geplant ist um 14:00 am Stadion zu starten und dann durch den Hauptsmoorwald über das Sängerehrenmal nach Herzogenreuth zu fahren. Dann zurück über Tiefenellern und den Stammberg nach Schammelsdorf.

Dort soll dann - neben der wahrscheinlich winterlichen Witterung - der adventliche Teil des Fährtchens stattfinden. Eine kleine Einkehr mit weihnachtlichen Getränken, sprich ein, zwei Böckchen  .

Um das Vorweihnachtsfeeling zu vervollständigen, wird der restliche Heimweg zwangsläufig im Dunkeln erfolgen. Wer will, kann eine Lampe mitnehmen - dann brennen vielleicht auch ein, zwei Lichtchen. ;-)

Insgesamt hat die Tour um die 38 km und um die 450 hm. Also ganz gemütlich.  

Wer Lust hat, kann sich uns gerne anschließen. 

Grüße M.


----------



## Tom:-) (1. Dezember 2006)

och menno. an dem wochenende kann ich nicht. hab schon anderweitige freizeitaktivitäten in der schweiz geplant.

aber vielleicht können wir das eine woche später rund um erlwang auch machen?

grütze
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (1. Dezember 2006)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> och menno. an dem wochenende kann ich nicht. hab schon anderweitige freizeitaktivitäten in der schweiz geplant.
> 
> aber vielleicht können wir das eine woche später rund um erlwang auch machen?
> 
> ...



Das können wir gerne tun!  

Gruß M.


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. Dezember 2006)

Also, der Termin Samstag 14:00 am Stadion steht. 

Vielleicht will sich ja doch noch einer uns anschließen...

M.


----------



## mabi (9. Dezember 2006)

erster


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. Dezember 2006)

bei uns hats noch etwas gedauert, im mahrs gabs dann den erhofften schluck


----------



## mabi (10. Dezember 2006)

des schreit ja förmlich nach einer Wiederholung  

da wir ja noch 2 adventswochenende vor uns haben hätten wir theoretisch
noch 4 Termine zu verfügung


----------



## Ben1000 (10. Dezember 2006)

Ach hier habt ihr den Advents-Biken Thread versteckt.

Also war super gestern. Feucht fröhlich, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! Eine Wiederholung wird auf alle Fälle gemacht. Vielleicht ja auch mal mit ein wenig Schnee. Mal schauen wie es nächstes We ausschaut...

Wo sind die anderen Franken? Haben die sich schon alle ins Häusla zurückgezogen oder gibts noch ein paar bikende?


----------



## lowisbmx (10. Dezember 2006)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Wo sind die anderen Franken? Haben die sich schon alle ins Häusla zurückgezogen oder gibts noch ein paar bikende?



sicher gibts die, wenn ihr mal wieder richtung giechburg oder so fahrt, bin ich mit dabei, wenn ich's zeitlich einrichten kann!


----------



## Ben1000 (13. Dezember 2006)

Na wie schauts mit nächstem We aus? Gibts ne Wiederholung? Recht viel möglichkeiten zum Adventsbiken gibts ja nicht mehr. Ich wäre jedenfalls dabei.

Wann solls den wohin von wo aus gehen?


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Dezember 2006)

So wie es ausschaut, gehen wir heute wieder zum Adventsbiken. Start ist vorraussichtlich um 14.00 Uhr am Stadion/Volkspark in Bamberg, falls sich was ändert poste ich das nochmal. Gefahren wird im Osten Bambergs, wo genau wird noch ausgemacht. Einkehr findet statt, wo wird auch aus dem Bauch heraus entschieden. Ggf. Licht für die Rückfahrt mitnehmen.

Also, wer Lust hat kann sich uns gerne anschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (16. Dezember 2006)

War mal wieder super mit euch Jungs! Hat total Spaß gemacht....

Ich hoffe auf wiederholung!


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. Dezember 2006)

Joo, super wars!





Zwischen den Jahren geht sicher was zusammen!

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------

